# Adriana Lima - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (157x) Update 3



## Mandalorianer (7 Nov. 2012)

Adriana Lima prepares backstage at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show
at the Lexington Avenue Armory on November 7, 2012 in New York City



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## hoernchen1 (7 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Adriana Lima - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (10x)*

Wow, gefällt mir )


----------



## Infinity (7 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Adriana Lima - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (10x)*

Ich kann es kaum erwarten sie auf dem Laufsteg zu sehen.


----------



## Toolman (7 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Adriana Lima - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (10x)*

:thx: für Adriana


----------



## Death Row (7 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Adriana Lima - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (10x)*

Sweet, danke *.*

Die Show kommt an Weihnachten oder Silvester?


----------



## beachkini (7 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Adriana Lima - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (10x)*

Die Show ist heute, aber wird erst am 4 Dezember auf CBS ausgestrahlt. Bei den Amis ist ja leider nix live, weil man ja ein Popo sehen könnte...

Danke für Adriana, die sich Tage lang, vor der Show, nur mit Wasser ernährt.


----------



## DR_FIKA (7 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Adriana Lima - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (10x)*



Infinity schrieb:


> Ich kann es kaum erwarten sie auf dem Laufsteg zu sehen.



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## frak29 (8 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Adriana Lima - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (10x)*

wahnsinn die frau...


----------



## koftus89 (8 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Adriana Lima - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (10x)*

ja, einfach der totale wahnsinn.


----------



## flogee (8 Nov. 2012)

*update x19*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Punisher (8 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Adriana Lima - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (10x)*

ein Augenschmaus


----------



## Toolman (8 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Adriana Lima - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (29x) Update*

:thx: für sexy Adriana


----------



## Mandalorianer (8 Nov. 2012)

*Adriana Lima - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (29x) Update*

120x more



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## brian69 (8 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Adriana Lima - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (149x) Update 2*

sehr hübsche VS-Mami!!!! 

:thx:


----------



## Matze8426 (9 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Adriana Lima - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (149x) Update 2*

Eine Göttin!!


----------



## Q (9 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Adriana Lima - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (149x) Update 2*

Danke für die glutäugige Schönheit  :thumbup:


----------



## koftus89 (12 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Adriana Lima - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (149x) Update 2*

danke für das super update.


----------



## Paddy4 (12 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Adriana Lima - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (149x) Update 2*

danke für die super bilder. hammer!


----------



## FrankGregory (13 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Adriana Lima - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (149x) Update 2*

Brazilian! HOT HOT HOT


----------



## Hans Dietrich (14 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Adriana Lima - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (149x) Update 2*

echt heiße bilder danke


----------



## beachkini (14 Nov. 2012)

Adriana Lima attends the after party for the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at Lavo NYC on November 7, 2012 in New York City


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
(8 Dateien, 8.214.979 Bytes = 7,834 MiB)


----------



## tstephan18 (15 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Adriana Lima - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (29x) Update*

Danke für die schönen Bilder von der Fashion Show! Mehr davon!


----------



## emal110 (16 Nov. 2012)

Eine Traumfrau !!!


----------



## d0p3 (19 Nov. 2012)

super posts danke


----------



## aron66 (26 Nov. 2012)

immer wieder ein augenschmaus


----------



## scraener87 (29 Nov. 2012)

dieses lächeln...


----------



## Matze8426 (2 Dez. 2012)

Adriana ist die ULTIMATIVE Frau!!


----------



## gonzo078 (2 Dez. 2012)

sehr heiß ... danke !


----------



## Max (4 Dez. 2012)

Thanks for Adriana.


----------



## Swally (4 Dez. 2012)

Heiße bilder! Danke!


----------



## mbenzstang (27 Dez. 2012)

shes been around for so long and shes still amazing!


----------



## sponko27 (24 Jan. 2013)

eigentlich muss man die gar nicht viel schminken


----------



## fernando01 (11 März 2013)

Die absolute nummer 1:thumbup:


----------



## Paddy4 (5 Sep. 2014)

i like her


----------



## pimpf2 (6 Sep. 2014)

So viele hübsche Mädels!


----------



## PaulsGT (18 Sep. 2014)

One of the hottest women in the world!!


----------



## Caspar (19 Sep. 2014)

Eine echte Traumfrau, zu 100%.


----------



## aslinda (7 Okt. 2014)

very beautiful pics


----------



## toulouse2 (1 März 2015)

true paradise thanks for this photos


----------



## Desidude007 (4 Apr. 2015)

Such a hot beauty


----------

